# Current Neo Pro material



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone knows which steel is used in current Neo Primatos. Few years back it was Coumbus Nivacrom Genius, but Genius is no longer produced by Columbus. Did Derosa switch from Nivacrom to Niobium or maybe even stainless steel like Reynolds 953 and Columbus XCr?

*Edit: that should be Neo Primato in subject, not Neo Pro


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

smokva said:


> Anyone knows which steel is used in current Neo Primatos. Few years back it was Coumbus Nivacrom Genius, but Genius is no longer produced by Columbus. Did Derosa switch from Nivacrom to Niobium or maybe even stainless steel like Reynolds 953 and Columbus XCr?
> 
> *Edit: that should be Neo Primato in subject, not Neo Pro


It was Deda, last I looked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Dedacciai EOM 16.5


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Looks good...*

Whatever it is...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Dedacciai EOM 16.5


I know Corum was built with EOM 16.5, but wasn't sure about Neo Primato. Isn't diameter of EOM 16.5 a little too large for clasic looking Primato?
As I don't see that tubing on Deda site any more I think it is out of production and De Rosa should eventually (if not already) switch to something else.
http://www.dedacciai.net/eng-frame-cycle-technology/bicycle-frame-tubes-steel.php


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The De Rosa site says Dedacciai tubing, the Dedacciai site says their steel is now either Zero Replica or The Zero Uno Replica. No mention of 16.5 tubing at all, which doesn't mean they don't make it for De Rosa.


----------



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

............


----------

